
A pandemic side-effect: Weather forecasts may become less accurate - throw0101a
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/weather-forecasts-covid-19-1.5518313
======
throw0101a
Fewer data points from planes:

> _" We have gone from about 200,000 tracking globally daily to floating
> around 60 or 70,000. That is about a 70 per cent reduction in the number of
> flights circulating the planet and it can have an effect on the flight-level
> data."_

~~~
samizdis
Ha! I think that you've just saved me the trouble of reading the article, and
in a concise five words, too! Thanks.

